
Apple Suppliers Suffer as It Struggles to Forecast iPhone Demand - wyclif
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-suppliers-suffer-as-it-struggles-to-forecast-iphone-demand-1542618587
======
konschubert
"suffers to forecast" = "experiences lower than expected" ?

~~~
slededit
I expect they’re also getting higher demand for older models. I wanted to get
an Xs but when I held the smallest model in my hand it was just too
monstrously big.

I want a phone not a portable TV. It’s the first time I didn’t buy the latest
phone.

------
writepub
Apple can't stop being evil in any realm of it's business/existence!

\- “Doing business with Apple is very risky as it often reverses what it has
promised,” said an executive with a supplier

\- "Apple tightly controls margins and asks many suppliers to make big
investments in specialized machinery to make its products, suppliers say."

Apple wants the suppliers to take on undue risk for it's products, but doesn't
part with any of the benefits! Typical

~~~
jjtheblunt
"it's" -> "its", twice.

